# EU und US Version



## 07Lowrider (1. September 2012)

Hallo Leute.

GW2 reizt mich extrem. Nicht im Moment, wegen den Start-Problemen, aber in den nävhsten paar Monaten. Jetzt hab ich ne Frage. Wenn ich die EU Version kaufe, kann ich dann auf US-Servern spielen und umgekehrt? Oder gibt es gar keine Trennung? Kenne es nur von WoW und die Trennung wär für mich ein Grund das Spiel nicht zu kaufen.
Danke für die Hilfe.

Grüße
Joe


----------



## low- (4. September 2012)

Ich denke per Welten Auswahl Menü kann man sich auch auf US Welten einloggen bin aber Grad nicht zu hause werds heute Abend mal probieren


----------



## 07Lowrider (6. September 2012)

Und, schon getestet?


----------

